# Worried about feeding sweet potatos?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have noticed that some folks are concerned about feeding sweet potatoes to their babies. I do know that Marj(Lady's mom) fed them to Lady who was diabetic because of their low glycemic index. I am not telling anyone what to feed. I just wanted to pass this link along that I found..

Sweet Potato Ranks Number One In Nutrition - Vegetable Facts


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you April :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My Lilly gets sweet potato, rice and a small amount coconut every morning with her kibble. She loves it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Isn't that good to know!

You're right, April. Sweet potatoes was a staple in Lady's diet because she needed lots of fiber to stabilize her insulin levels throughout the day.

Bailey's favorite chewy treat is Sam's Yams Bichon Fries (dehydrated sweet potato). He will drop a pig ear for one of those!

They are so good for us, too! Have you ever had sweet potato fries or chips? Yummy!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Isn't that good to know!
> 
> You're right, April. Sweet potatoes was a staple in Lady's diet because she needed lots of fiber to stabilize her insulin levels throughout the day.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding?! I LOVE sweet potato fries and chips!:chili:
Can't say that about my DH, he is so picky.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh April, I want to print out that picture and show it to everyone! Cutie patooties!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I need to try fried sweet potatoes!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't heard of anyone being unsure about feeding sweet potatoes to their dogs...maybe I missed a post or something. They are extremely healthy for both dogs and humans. My two get food with sweet potato in them all of the time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My guys LOVE the Vegitopia sweet potato slices. And Roo has a super-sensitive tummy but eats these fine.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I give Kitzi Natural Balance limited diet sweet potato & fish, chicken kibble as treats in his little ball---he LOVES that!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok I have to ask....I keep seeing DH and though it stood for dog handler????


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The only negative I've ever seen about sweet potatoes is that it is high in oxalates and may encourage crystals/stones in dogs prone to such. I've found that in several sources, including Whole Dog Journal and also my vet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TLR said:


> Ok I have to ask....I keep seeing DH and though it stood for dog handler????


OMG - Tracey. Dog Handler -- I love it. :chili: When I first got on SM I had never been on a forum before and wondered the same thing.:blink: I think I posted "What the hay is DH???" So DH is Dear Husband, DS is Dear Son, etc. 

About the sweet potatoes. My family loves them. In fact we all had them tonight. I just nuke them in their skin and then put them in the toaster oven. So delish and it just feels like it's so healthy. Tyler likes them too but in moderation. And he won't eat the dehydrated ones. :blink: He just chases them around and herds them. :wacko1:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Susan,
Thanks for answering that for me. I knew it had to be something other then what I was thinking....lol


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

TLR said:


> Susan,
> Thanks for answering that for me. I knew it had to be something other then what I was thinking....lol


When I first got on SM I had no idea what all the letters mean then I did a google search for them and found a whole list of definitions. 



munchkn8835 said:


> I need to try fried sweet potatoes!


Yes you need to try them. Anywhere I go that has them that is what I get. And if you look at some of the recipe sites you can see how to do them in the oven.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

TLR said:


> Ok I have to ask....I keep seeing DH and though it stood for dog handler????


 It means "darling husband". By the way, :Welcome 3: Your baby is gorgeous!:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting this April. My girls love sweet potatoes. (me too)


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Coming in late here, but my dear departed Spunky, in his senior years, was full of calcium oxalate bladder stones, and that is when I learned that sweet potato was not good for dogs that tend to develop that kind of stone.

I'm looking for a good quality food now for another dog that has calcium oxalate crystals (but no stones at this time) and I'm frustrated how many foods contain sweet potato! Sometimes it's far down on the ingredient, but still on the label.

It is my understanding that calcium oxalate stones do not dissolve with diet change or medication, unlike some other types of stones. 

I don't now how many sweet potatoes a little dog would have to eat to "grow" oxalate stones. So this is just a caution, perhaps, to "moderation in everything."


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> I give Kitzi Natural Balance limited diet sweet potato & fish, chicken kibble as treats in his little ball---he LOVES that!


I feed the Natural Balance limited diet too! And the kids LOVE dried sweet potato wrapped in chicken!!! of course they also love the dried apples wrapped in chicken. :aktion033:

I like to make sweet potatos for us a lot too because they are a "super" food and so yummy!!!


----------

